# Tank size for red tailed black shark



## Pac-Man (Mar 18, 2005)

what tank size do i need for a red tailed black shark??? like a 30 gallon long or more??? ive gotten conflicting results from the internet and plus i trust you guys more. lol :wink:


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

What is that a 30 x 12? If so it should be big enough but as always a 55 or bigger is better. :wink:


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

I think 50 is the absolut minimum, but 60-70 would be better.


----------



## buddah101 (Mar 20, 2005)

How big does the red~tailed black shark get? I see these at my lfs and always thought they were cute however, they are all just babies in there.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

My red-tail was 4 inches and happy in one of my 12" by 15" my 30" tanks. But some individuals can get a bit boisterous so the bigger the better.


----------



## Pac-Man (Mar 18, 2005)

how many gallons in 12 by 15 by 30???


----------



## leongreenway (Mar 29, 2005)

30 is fine, obviously the bigger the better, but thats true with all 5 inch plus fish.

As long as he has a hidding place and territory to call his own there wont be a problem. 

Also only get one or in a bigger tank 4 or 5 RTBS as 2 will bicker, having more spreads the aggression. Try as well to avoid any fish that resemble the shark as it may see it as a threat.


----------

